# 2011 Early season opener



## teamfullbore (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys

Been looking online to try and figure out when the opener will be this year. All I can find is the information from last season.

Anybody know the details of when opener will be? and if they are going to increase the limits this year?

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Expect Aug. 15th Opener with a limit of 8 geese/ea.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Really? Last year it was the 14th which was a sat, but than again the officials waited a whole whopping what 1 week before they published the regs before it opened lol. I would think it will be that sat the 13th. I don't know when but I just hope it will be sooner before they officially make up there mind!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

the early opener is awesome seeing everyone getting geese just get me pumped for our season to start. unfortuanetly it makes the wait for our opener that much harder to wait for. :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

No matter when the opener is, I'll still wait until early September to try. The mosquitoes darn near drained me last year when I went out in August. Birds or no birds, that was the most miserable I've ever been hunting. No limit of honks is worth being two quarts low by morning's end...


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Bug Spray or Not...I'm all In!


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

get a ThermaCell and put it in your blind and you wont have the bug problems


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

wasnt the 15th a Sunday last year? They start on Aug. 15 no matter what day it is.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> wasnt the 15th a Sunday last year? They start on Aug. 15 no matter what day it is.


Yes August 15 was a sunday last year but the season opened on that sat the 14th, even though u look online and it said Aug 15th, but my buddies and I and a BUNCH Of people were hunting on that sat the 14th cause thats when ND game and fish said it was gunna open. Its so f'ed up how they do things!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

you and ur buddies hunted illegally then!!!! it opened sunday aug 15th, flightstopper is right!! :beer:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

this is true my friend it opened the 15th last year which was a sunday ....so congrats on just telling a million people that you violated a federal migratory bird law!!!! :rollin:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

No kidding! What a tiger! I would delete your post if I were you. :rollin:


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Than me and 30 other guys that were hunting saturday were all hunting illegally cause we all had called the ND game and parks and were told sat the 14th. And I only actually know about 3 of these other guys. these were all other groups of people hunting. Thats that whe ND Game and parks gets for being dumb and inconsistent!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

ill admit it was a last mintue deal and i feel the G&F caused quite a bit of confusion, hopefully it's a little better this year!! :beer: however this year i hope you check a alittle harder about the regs from the way it's going its sounds like another last minute descision. :beer:


----------

